# How many eggs a day?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

For those who feed eggs to their dogs: I currently am making some of Rafi's food. I use brown rice, sweet potatoes, a dark green vegetable, eggshell powder and eggs. He ends up getting a total of 2 eggs a day, spread across two meals. He also gets other protein like shredded chicken, cottage cheese, yoghurt and some grain free kibble. 

Is two eggs a day too much on top of all that other stuff or do you think it's ok? The eggs are lightly cooked and well mixed in. I crack them in after the rice and sweet potatoes are fully cooked and the heat has been turned off.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I kibble feed at the moment and when I'm giving Kenya eggs, I give her one a day, totally raw. I usually don't give the shell, but sometimes the dogs dig them out of the sink or trash and munch on them. I thought I read on here once that someone gives their dogs an entire meal of egg each day...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruth, we kind of kicked this around a while ago in the raw thread. Maybe this will help?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post627027


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ruth,

Firstly, I do hope Chama gets over her little cough soon. 

I don't really know if two eggs are too much. The yolks are high in cholesterol, so perhaps offer two whites and one yolk? Maybe I am looking at too much from a human POV. Anyone care to input? Personally, I don't think it would be a problem if you don't feed that amount every day. 

I offer a whole egg to my pup 3-4 times a week. )


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks--I missed that thread. 

I think it's Lisa T. who uses eggs as the primary protein in at least one of her dog's food. 

I rinse out the shells, bake them and grind them up. 

I buy cage free, antibiotic free, locally produced eggs. They cost me about $2.79/dozen. They are large or xlarge.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Cholesterol isn't nearly a concern for dogs as it is for humans. Keep in mind that dogs, as carnivores, are intended to eat meat/animal products mostly, whereas humans are intended to eat large quanities of plant products as well. 

Here's the best -- concise-- information that I could find: Although dogs can have high cholesterol, it is not caused by too much fat in the diet. Dogs do not get hardening of the arteries (arteriosclerosis), as humans do. High cholesterol levels in dogs can be a result of liver or other internal problems.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, 3K9Mom. 

I can always rely on you for reliable information! 

Much appreciated. )


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm, didn't even think about the fat content. Rafi has trouble with fat but the eggs don't seem to be bothering him. Maybe I will put one less in the batch of food I'm making right now.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

My big dogs get about 3-5 eggs a week, but they eat a raw diet so they are getting a lot of protein as is...they also get any eggs that I find cracked in the hen house. They eat the whole thing.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Two a day until I found out Lady Jane is allergic to them.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThanks--I missed that thread.
> 
> I think it's Lisa T. who uses eggs as the primary protein in at least one of her dog's food.


Yep, it's me.

My 35-pounder gets 2 a day for breakfast. I feed the Eggland's Best (thank goodness for Sam's Club carrying them), and have fed this for maybe 7-8 years? No problems with cholesterol until recently, but I suspect that is more because she is turning 11 soon. I do notice that she doesn't do as well when I have to feed "regular" eggs.

The GSD Max gets 5 a day for breakfast. I actually think he might be sensitive to them to some degree, but he is sensitive to everything.....


----------

